# Getting my first Miniature Dachshund ..



## JustJonathan (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm moving into a new place next weekend and will start my hunt for a Mini Dachshund after many years of wanting one!

My question is this. The apartment is fairly small, with the bedroom/bathroom being upstairs. These are hard wood stairs.

After reading up a little on taking precautions so they don't hurt their backs, this has me a little concerned.

I work full time in the week however I will be able to come home for about 40 minutes in-between for lunch. I will also be sending him to a doggy day care center for 1 day every 2 weeks for a bit of a change of scenery.

During the time i'm out I want to make darn sure he wont jump off high furnishings and hurt himself, and keep himself on one floor. Is it worth getting a baby gate to prevent stair useage?

I was also wondering about having a small litter bin for him to go to the loo on just in-case i'm at work.

Generally, i'll be out of the house for about 4.5 hours and 3.5 hours between lunch time.

Any other tips are appreciated, such as how much walking they require, training as a puppy etc. I definitely don't want him barking for hours whilst i'm out.


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

Congratulations on your eventual dog! 

A baby gate is a good idea from the sounds of it yep 

It's great that you are thinking about doggy daycare and coming back at lunch times. Once your dog is old enough this should work well.

My only concern is you mention puppy training, so I'm assuming you are hoping to get a young puppy? Young pups are like tiny human babies and cannot be left for that long in the beginning. They need you around almost constantly for support. Even practical things such as toilet training means taking pup outside every 30-60 minutes in the beginning! 

Could you take a few weeks off work when he or she first comes home? Do you have any friends/family that could puppy sit while you are out until pup is older? Could you afford a dog sitter? 

There are solutions to make it possible, but they need to be found before you get a pup.

Also! Ethical breeders! There are so many people breeding unethically, producing puppies just for money  It's really important to find a breeder that health tests the parents (not the same as a vet check), that is really careful with who they home their pups to (ie asks you a 1000 questions), and that will offer you a lifetime of support - among other things! 

Good luck with it all though - how exciting! What sort of mini dachshund do you want? Long/wire/short haired?

EDITED TO ADD: Oh and in terms of walking, a mini dachshund needs about 40 minutes to an hour a day from what I gather, but I'm sure people with more experience will come along and correct me if they think otherwise.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

^^^^ very much what they said, and I can't emphasise how important researching breeders is. 

Have you looked into the working background of daschunds at all? They are also known as a teckel, although I'm not sure if the working variety comes in miniature as well.

Edited to add, just spotted the above edit, although they need 40 mins min exercise per day, that won't apply when they're pups obviously. But it is worth clarifying


----------



## JustJonathan (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks for the replies! 

On the puppy front, I will happily be able to take a week off if required when I first get him, which I probably would anyway. If he then needs another 2-3 weeks further with company I would happily pay for him to be taken to doggy day care then as well, if not a pet sitter that can look after him on his own or with a few other dogs.

I am actually going through a head-vet nurse and am well aware not to use non-checked licensed breeders, so covered there!

If it's only 2-3 weeks required from when I first get him not to be on his own, that's not too bad at all.. I will be making sure as said I go home every lunch time for him, and if I can't one day will ensure he goes to doggy day care instead, where apparently they walk them on the beach, in fields etc.

One additional concern for me is I have a very loving parakeet called Billie, she's the "bigger" of the parakeets and is very attached to me. My concern would be how to approach training the dog to not be vicious towards her. She is usually always out of her cage when i'm home, but ONLY when i'm home. 

Is it also worth looking into a ramp for him to get up on the couch just in case when I'm not around when younger?


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Edited to add, just spotted the above edit, although they need 40 mins min exercise per day, that won't apply when they're pups obviously. But it is worth clarifying


Yes! Good point, I should have made that clear. The general rule with pups is 5 minutes on lead walking for each month they are alive eg 2 months old = no more than 10 minutes walking, 7 months old = no more than 35 minutes.


----------



## JAChihuahua (Nov 23, 2012)

Congratulations!

I go back to work on monday after having had 4 weeks off (was originally 3 but I extended my leave), and then hubby is home until after xmas.

By that time Lady will be around 18 weeks (we got her at 12), and she will be going to the puppy creche with our lovely new dogwalker. Our intention is once housetraining is solved she will be walked morning and evening by us, with 1-2 visits in the day from the walker - but she wont be ready for that until she is 100% housetrained.

Could you do something similar?

Oooh and big hint on the babygate, get a mesh one, Lady is a tiddler too and just walked straight through ours, so we had to replace quickly!

I would consider a puppy pen for in the living room, if you are worried about pupster jumping on or off furniture and getting hurt. The pen (along with her crate) has been invaluable to us for the short periods of time we have had to leave her.

Good luck with finding a breeder, I remember there was one of the daschunds which was finalled at crufts came from down the road from me, very pretty dog too. No idea whether this is a good breeder or not, especially as one persons idea of a good breeder may not match with anothers. Took me almost 2 years from finalising our chosen breed through all the vetting of breeders to finally bringing our girl home, so I hope your not in a rush!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Without sounding critical of vets, they generally have very little experience or knowledge of canine reproduction, and I've come across some awful vets when it comes to advice. So although your friend is a vet nurse, I would still urge you to research, and only support a breeder you would be happy with, not *just* go on recommendations. As you're after a pedigree breed, I'd want someone who offered a pup who was from health tested parents, and came sold under contract with endorsements in place, where the breeder will offer a life time support should you need it. But then I am picky  

What sort of parakeet have you got? 

I'd suggest keeping a mini daschund off furniture, at least whilst they are young, I can guarantee you will be getting down on the floor with them in any case, I do it with my lot, which are considerably larger


----------



## JustJonathan (Dec 12, 2012)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Without sounding critical of vets, they generally have very little experience or knowledge of canine reproduction, and I've come across some awful vets when it comes to advice. So although your friend is a vet nurse, I would still urge you to research, and only support a breeder you would be happy with, not *just* go on recommendations. As you're after a pedigree breed, I'd want someone who offered a pup who was from health tested parents, and came sold under contract with endorsements in place, where the breeder will offer a life time support should you need it. But then I am picky
> 
> What sort of parakeet have you got?
> 
> I'd suggest keeping a mini dachshund off furniture, at least whilst they are young, I can guarantee you will be getting down on the floor with them in any case, I do it with my lot, which are considerably larger


Thanks for the recommendations, I'll certainly bare them in mind!

I have an alexandrine parakeet.

Picture of one here;










EDIT: Forgot to say, i'm looking at getting a smooth haired mini if I can!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

JustJonathan said:


> Thanks for the recommendations, I'll certainly bare them in mind!
> 
> I have an alexandrine parakeet.
> 
> Picture of one here;


Not my particular forte, I am used to, although I don't own any these days, budgies, and they can be fairly rumbumctious! I wouldn't leave a mini breed dog alone with a parakeet this sort of size, I've had a couple of hen birds that enjoyed taking chunks out of me never mind other things they might have decided to have a go at.

As long as you're aware that there *could* be an issue, and plan to try and avoid it, I don't see a problem.


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

JustJonathan said:


> Thanks for the replies!
> 
> On the puppy front, I will happily be able to take a week off if required when I first get him, which I probably would anyway. If he then needs another 2-3 weeks further with company I would happily pay for him to be taken to doggy day care then as well, if not a pet sitter that can look after him on his own or with a few other dogs.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what a 'non checked licenced breeder' is?!  The breeders that have licenses from the council to breed are the breeders that breed a lot of litters (I think something like 6 or more a year). I would avoid these like the plauge. If you mean you'll only be going to a kennel club assured breeder, then that's good new  Although, even with the kennel club there are some breeders that I would avoid, so still important to do a lot of research and ask a lot of questions.

Aww a ramp  That creates a cute image! This is down to personal choice really. I think personally, I wouldn't as I'd be worried that he or she might jump off the settee and hurt themselves rather than using the ramp. I'd just make sure they had a nice comfy bed on the floor once they are old enough to be left and trusted.

That's a great start that you are able to take a week off and then for a few more weeks afford a dog sitter etc. It's debatable about how old he has to be before he can be left for that long though. My feeling is that at 10/11 weeks he still won't be old enough to be left. I once read a rough guide for how long a puppy can be left alone - it said an hour for every month. So even by 3 months he shouldn't be left along for more than 3 hours. If you work in a vets... any chance you could convince your boss to let him come in to work with you?!  Obviously once he was vaccinated etc but if he was crate trained he could stay in the office while you are with other animals. Just a thought 

As long as Billie is in his cage when you are out of the house and unable to supervise the two, I wouldn't be worried about this. There are ways to introduce dogs to other animals and as you will be getting him or her from a pup, they should be accepting on the whole. There is a lot of info online about how to do it - but basically, slowly! Not allowing the pup to chase Billie, rewarding him for calm behaviour, keeping him on lead until you trust him not to upset Billie etc are the general rules.

Edited to add: Doh! I obviously read that too fast as I thought you said that YOU were a head vet nurse. Silly me. Ignore the suggestion of taking pup to work in that case  I would echo sleeping_lions post that you'd be surprised how little some vets know about breeding - especially the ethical side! Not saying your friend is like this, but just be aware that what she says may not be what others advise.


----------



## JAChihuahua (Nov 23, 2012)

Just to give you an idea, this is very similar to our setup at home










although the play area is a little bigger - but not quite as big and fancy as this..










but you get the idea!


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

I personally would always keep to the rule of 'not allowed on the sofa' with a Dachshund.


----------



## JustJonathan (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks guys! Puts my mind at rest.

Apologies - I live in Jersey, CI. By licensed I simply mean i'll go through all the best/official routes I can and ensure I can get some proof of good parents from the pup.

Billie/Dog would need to be left alone but as said she'd be in a cage, I'd probably get a puppy play pen for when I'm out of the house when he's a bit younger until I can trust he'll be happy out of it.

So basically, getting the pup at 11/12 weeks, staying with him for a week, then letting him go to day care for 2 weeks, THEN leaving him however in a soft playpen for a few more weeks first off.

Is it also viable to have a litter tray to train him with for when i'm out? I'd rather he can go and be comfortable than have to hold himself if i'm out of the house.

To be honest, if I have to leave the radio on for him to keep him more company I will as well.

Another note on billie/dog, i'm more concerned now over getting her to understand affection will be shared! :laugh:

I'll also be trying to go to a training school with him on weekends, unless this is not really needed?

This will be my first dog i've ever owned, so quite excited!


----------



## JustJonathan (Dec 12, 2012)

JAChihuahua said:


> Just to give you an idea, this is very similar to our setup at home
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These look great, neither would fit viably at mine however, it really is a small flat! 

I will however be happy to get a soft playpen for him as a pup


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

JustJonathan said:


> These look great, neither would fit viably at mine however, it really is a small flat!
> 
> I will however be happy to get a soft playpen for him as a pup


I doubt that would be any good - Pups like to chew!


----------



## JustJonathan (Dec 12, 2012)

dandogman said:


> I doubt that would be any good - Pups like to chew!


Of course. I believe you can get ones that have a mesh inside however but are "soft" as in they can fold easily. Weird wording on my part!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I'd check your timescale letting him go to day care after one week being at home with you, he/she may not have had enough time with vaccinations sto be allowed at a day care centre. 

I would suggest two weeks minimum to get him/her settled in. And to be very honest, you will want to spend as much time with your new puppy as you can, once you've got them home. 

I crate my dogs when I go out to work, the youngest is now coming up to 8 months, and they can all hold for four hours, although I don't like to leave it any longer than that, and have a dog walker I can ask to come in and let them out if I know I will be any longer than that. I wouldn't train a dog to toilet indoors, as it may encourage them to toilet around the flat, not *just* where you want them to. 

Definitely enroll in a good training class, go now if you can and check them out, make sure they use positive methods you agree with so that you are happy to take your pup along. You will find a good training class will train you how to handle your dog, rather than *just* train your dog


----------



## JAChihuahua (Nov 23, 2012)

JustJonathan said:


> Thanks guys! Puts my mind at rest.
> 
> Apologies - I live in Jersey, CI. By licensed I simply mean i'll go through all the best/official routes I can and ensure I can get some proof of good parents from the pup.


I would be looking for all relevant health tests (which may be more than what the breed club/kc require as an absoloute minimum, without those I would simply walk away from the breeder as its pointless wasting their time.



> Billie/Dog would need to be left alone but as said she'd be in a cage, I'd probably get a puppy play pen for when I'm out of the house when he's a bit younger until I can trust he'll be happy out of it.


Not so much about trusting he is happy - you need to train him for that, but purely for safety. Chewing puppies and wires, jumping on and off furniture, destroying posessions etc are all genuine concerns you need to avoid with any pup.



> So basically, getting the pup at 11/12 weeks, staying with him for a week, then letting him go to day care for 2 weeks, THEN leaving him however in a soft playpen for a few more weeks first off


.Sounds ok, but ensure you have a backup plan if you need daycare for longer.



> Is it also viable to have a litter tray to train him with for when i'm out? I'd rather he can go and be comfortable than have to hold himself if i'm out of the house.


I know you certainly can litter train dogs (its the same as any housetraining), but its also a trained thing, and like any housetraining it will take time. OK I dont fancy coming home to a pile of poo and pee in a litter tray to sort, but each to their own. I dont know what your breed is like for housetraining, but mine can take months (and over a year in some cases), so be prepared that this is not a quick lesson.



> To be honest, if I have to leave the radio on for him to keep him more company I will as well.


This can help with separation anxiety, however again learning to be left is another trained habit. I'm having to focus hard with lady at the moment, as she still cries when we leave the room - even for to put the kettle on if she is in her pen and cant follow. She will wake up and cry, so again be prepared to put the work in.



> Another note on billie/dog, i'm more concerned now over getting her to understand affection will be shared! :laugh:


 No idea on this, but I presume its like me with my children. Lady has had to learn that there are times when attention is not possible and I will be helping kids with homework or cooking dinner and whilst she is free to wander around with us, she wont be getting cuddles either.



> I'll also be trying to go to a training school with him on weekends, unless this is not really needed?


 This is essential for me, as a new dog owner. The trainer trains ME so that I can train my dog! We start first week of Jan



> This will be my first dog i've ever owned, so quite excited!


 Absoloutly, and big big congratulations! From one new puppy owner to an expectant parent!


----------



## JustJonathan (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks for SO much information. It's amazing how much you can learn from a forum as opposed to a website.

I may choose to stay away from the litter tray if that's the case, and again on the holiday front. I believe I'd be able to take 2 weeks for the pup rather than one if really required.


----------



## JAChihuahua (Nov 23, 2012)

JustJonathan said:


> Of course. I believe you can get ones that have a mesh inside however but are "soft" as in they can fold easily. Weird wording on my part!


yes you can, however the mesh ones soak up all those puppy pee/poo's and smells - really a Pain in the ass for housetraining. And they can chew out of them I would think - Lady managed to chew through my hubbys rucksack strap this afternoon when I wasnt paying attention (she was attatched to me on a houseline, but I was reading a work report)... this bag is an army surplus and tough as anything, if a chihuahua can chew through that, then a daschund pup can chew through some thin nylon!


----------



## JAChihuahua (Nov 23, 2012)

here is a folding puppy pen, which has small enough mesh to stop a tiny puppy escaping, but isnt made out of fabric. Its also around the same size and shape as those mesh ones.


----------



## JustJonathan (Dec 12, 2012)

JAChihuahua said:


> here is a folding puppy pen, which has small enough mesh to stop a tiny puppy escaping, but isnt made out of fabric. Its also around the same size and shape as those mesh ones.


Looks perfect, where'd you find that!


----------



## JAChihuahua (Nov 23, 2012)

JustJonathan said:


> Looks perfect, where'd you find that!


Google!

Plastic Pet Play Pen - IRIS CI-908 White 301490|ABC Pet Plaza is where the image is from, however I am sure if you search google you will find alot of options with regards to a puppy pen


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

JustJonathan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm moving into a new place next weekend and will start my hunt for a Mini Dachshund after many years of wanting one!
> 
> ...


Dont know if this will be any help with your hunt, on here are listed health problems in the breed and what tests are available for parents to be tested for prior to breeding, you may have researched this already, but just in case.

Dachshund (Miniature) (long, smooth, wirehaired) - Dog Breed Health

There is also more on here for the minature dachshund various types kennel club health test requirement and also reccomended health test requirements priot to breeding

http://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/download/1100/abshealthreqs.pdf

The breed clubs websites are also usually full of info on health and other things to
index


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Just something to consider. They aren't the quietest of breeds for in a flat


----------



## JustJonathan (Dec 12, 2012)

hawksport said:


> Just something to consider. They aren't the quietest of breeds for in a flat


Thanks, I have thought about this and this is why I'll need to train.

The landlady has a requirement that as long as it doesn't bark constantly, so I'll need to stamp that out as much as I can.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

JustJonathan said:


> Thanks, I have thought about this and this is why I'll need to train.
> 
> The landlady has a requirement that as long as it doesn't bark constantly, so I'll need to stamp that out as much as I can.


Couple of things come up in your posts, this one is scary. You can't train a breed trait out of a dog. So, Dachshunds bark, that's just the nature of the dog. My little mini smooth doesn't bark constantly, but at times of excitment he does, loudly and quite long if I let him get away with it - and he's harder to shut up than my two terriers!

Also in the UK the mini smooth comes out worst of all varieties on the chart for temperament and behaviour - ie they tend to be the biters and barkers. https://sites.google.com/site/ukdac...ew-reported-health-statistics/dachs-life-2012 I don't know if the States will be the same.

I can't see a problem with training to use a litter tray, but of course - they'll have to jump in and out. Scamp was horrible to house train - I was his pet sitter initially (TWO visits to a puppy for the time you are out, not one is best), and I'd be standing outside with him for nearly the whole half hour I was there and still be wouldn't pee! Then I'd get back for the second visit and he'd have peed on the paper. Not sure if that's just him, or all Daxie's are hard to train.

Stairs are definitely a no no. You'll have to teach your Daxie to tolerate being picked up from a very young age, and I don't mean by picking them up constantly! You have to 'warn' them about picking up, and let them say 'no' sometimes. Mine does jump off the sofa if not watched, but he can't get up there on his own and I wouldn't encourage him to try with a ramp.

Scamp will take as much walking as I give him. Some days he seems not to want to go out due to cold or wet, but he enjoys himself when he's out. I used to give him an hour every day, with up to 2 hours a couple of times a week, but my job has changed and one of my older dogs can't walk for 2 hours so it's more like 30 to 60 mins a day, with the 2 hour walks once a month.

You can tell when he's only had 30 mins! As he's much more playful and barking around the house with the other dogs, but they do get used to the exercise they get. I would suggest in a flat with no garden at least 2 30 min walks would be about right.

Good luck on your choice of breed, but please try to be realistic about barking!


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

hav a look on these sites, they give great info on the breed, buying a puppy etc
Dachshund Showcase UK
Sunsong.co.uk
The Dachshund Breed Council UK
the dachshund forum 
Dachshund Forum - Index
https://www.facebook.com/TheDachshundClub

i have mini long haired dachshunds, i've had them for over 20 years and the one thing i've found (with mine anyways) is they love human company, i'm sat here with one sat each side of me, one on the back of the sofa snuggled into my neck and one sat on the dog bed next to the fire (i have a lodger dachshund for a while so i have 3 daxi's a chiweenie & our GSD) oh they love to bark, my girl daxi has a thing for killing anything that's posted through the letter box, my boy daxi barks sometimes for the hell of it, my chiweenie sits in the window on the back of the sofa and will bark if he sees a cat or people passing, he also screams when he sees other dogs outside that he doesn't know, they also love digging, i've only had one dachshund that never barked, there was nothing wrong with her it was just the way she was she lived for 19 years and i did think all dachshunds were like her  but they are my perfect breed 

should also add they are difficult breed to house train, my boy dachshund dai hates the rain he refuses point blank to go out in the stuff so i keep news paper down all the time (not that he uses it all the time ) it's just the way he is, so i have a good stock of flash floor cleaner.


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

JustJonathan said:


> These look great, neither would fit viably at mine however, it really is a small flat!
> 
> I will however be happy to get a soft playpen for him as a pup


the soft playpens aren't escape proof, i have one i used when daniel was younger and he was forever escaping from it i'd suggest to put a babygate across one room (say kitchen or bathroom) make sure there's nothing pup can get into and leave the radio or tv on for him.

my boy daxi has seperation anxiety i'm working on it with him but he does bark & howl if left too long, he did use to bark if i left him to go upstairs for 5 minutes but he's stopped that now and just barks if left for long periods.


----------



## Hiafa123 (May 30, 2011)

I carnt echo enough the comments by other daxies owners.

Yes the do bark and it is hard to quieten them.....I find Rocco is worse than Ellie. Stubborn thats another trait with them, they love company and are quite happy to be included in the social setting. Toilet training is a nightmare, and what you will have to take into consideration that they are a sensitive breed ( If I do tell my 2 off they go and sulk in their crates).Truthfully toilet training my dobe was alot easier than the daxies.

Back problems are common.....Rocco has had disc problems 4 months ago which cost £2,500 (luckily we had insurance) but have been advised that it can happen again.

I know when I enquired with Ellie's breeder I was asked what hours I worked (luckily I work from home so there was no problem) as they said that it wasnt fair on the dog if it was left for long periods.

I wouldnt bother with anything thats mesh...they only tear holes on them.I have baby gates fitted and they do the job.


----------



## JustJonathan (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks for the info. On the barking, the only thing I can reply with is that the windows in the flat are high and I don't have a post box so no disturbance there (post box outside). The odd barking slates will be fine, I think the landlady just enquired that it won't bark constantly when I'm out. To be honest, if it turned into a problem I would send the dog to a day care more and deal with it.

I was speaking to a dog owner yesterday who was telling me to leave the dog when it's younger in a crate for the day as it'll feel safe etc and this can house train it. I was thinking of just leaving it in the kitchen. It's a small box kitchen. Either that or in the lounge which will be warmer in a playpen with its crate in.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2012)

JustJonathan said:


> I was speaking to a dog owner yesterday who was telling me to leave the dog when it's younger in a crate for the day as it'll feel safe etc and this can house train it. I was thinking of just leaving it in the kitchen. It's a small box kitchen. Either that or in the lounge which will be warmer in a playpen with its crate in.


Crate training, when done carefully and with research, can be a great tool. However, you can't just leave a puppy in a crate all day - that's pretty much cruelty. An hour or two, yes. All day, no.

While crates may help with toilet training as pups generally don't want to soil their beds, they can only hold for as long as they can hold. Crate or no crate, when they gotta go, they gotta go!


----------



## Jennac (Mar 12, 2012)

I have a mini wirehaired dachshund who is just over 5 months and is yet to bark despite spending 50% of his time with my mum's yappy schnauzers! However, this is well known fact of dachshund's that they can be noisy so just be prepared - I am waiting for Jeffrey's bark to kick in!!

You have to socialise them A LOT from day one! You will be able to see the trauma I went through with my first mini dachsund (rescue) from my previous posts. The experience I had with her ensured I went out of my way to socialise Jeff every single day from day one, even when he couldn't be walked due to vaccinations, I carried him around the park/block, had visitors over etc. It is also best to introduce them to safe big dogs as soon as you can, dachshunds being so small can be very wary and scared of big dogs which means owners then tend to avoid larger dogs which doesn't help. Jeffrey plays nearly every morning with a group of different dogs ranging from a Jack Russell to a flatcoat retreiver and even a Great Dane - who he adores!!

Toilet training can be tricky and you will find a lot of conflicting advice. I used paper overnight and when I wasn't there when Jeff was really small (which a lot of people will advise against) however when I went to work I knew he wouldn't be able to hold it for that long. When ever I was home - after eating/sleeping/playing etc I ALWAYS took him outside and never allowed him to use paper (I took it away) and we are now at the point where he can pretty much hold it and he knows if he needs the toilet he goes outside.

Dachshunds are lovely dogs but as someone previously mentioned on here they can be snappy if allowed to be. Again, socialisation is key, I have a 1 year old nephew so Jeffrey is very used to children but I would strongly reccommend taking the pup to the park to meet small people if you don't have any or your own or any friends/relatives with children.

They are a fab breed and I wouldn't change my choice for the world! There is a vast network of dachshund lovers out there and different groups who meet at weekends for walks (depending where you live you may be able to come along).

Good luck and please don't ever heistate to ask for advice or tips, pretty much all dachshund owners can talk dachshund all day long!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Jennac said:


> pretty much all dachshund owners can talk dachshund all day long!


I know I can and I dont even own a Dachshund yet!! Sadly I have steps in my garden and the front of my house so didnt want to risk a full Daxie. I do have 2 Chiweenies though that take after the Dachshund side strongly.
Hannah has got many of the traits. She took ages to house train, can be stubborn, will bark at anything(I once saw her get into a flaming 'row' with a pigeon!!), isnt great with other dogs, cant be trusted around small furries as has a high prey drive and goes into hunting mode in the countryside. She is also very loving, cuddly, adores people and likes nothing more then to tunnel under your duvet and spoon with you all night!
Alfie is only 9weeks old but I think he is shaping up to be a proper sausage dog too. He was only 8 weeks old when he first barked (in righteous indignation at noises he deemed were wrong.:sneaky2.

Good advice so far for the OP but I would say if they get a puppy pen with an opened top dont get one with 90 degree corners (Ive watched a tiny puppy manage to scale these with no effort at all!).
Personally I think Daxies are brilliant little dogs and I know I will def own one some day.


----------



## Strawberryearth (Apr 5, 2012)

I agree with most of the things others have said. Echo completely with the scrapping of anything material or soft as a pen/gate. Betty can (and has) chewed through an assortment of things, loves to "kill" her soft toys and once she starts gnawing on something there isn't much you can do to stop her. Generally she is pretty well behaved in the house, have had a few accidents where she has managed to find a pen on the side and munched through it leaving a beautiful ink stain on my carpet. 

In the house she is generally quiet, she can't see out of the windows unless she is on the sofa, but when someone goes past she will bark at them. Other pastimes include verbally abusing the postman and anyone else who decides to knock on the door. But she doesn't excessively bark when I am out, she sleeps most of the time!

I echo what JennaC said too about socialisation. Betty was 16weeks when we brought her home and she is very wary of strangers, will bark at them if they show any interest in her and hosts her own little barkfest when a stranger (to her) comes into our house. She does settle down, but it takes a while...and chicken. 

As for the furniture/stairs. I don't know the layout of your apartment or what the floors are covered with, wood/carpet, but I would say a baby gate at the bottom of the stairs permenently would stop pup from climbing the stairs. Betty likes to make a beeline for the stairs whenever we leave the gate open accidentally, not so much of a problem going up but coming down is the issue as it is the short distance the force of impact has to travel, on those adorable little legs, that causes the spine to potentially jarr (leading to pain, IVDD like symptoms). Betty doesn't go down the stairs, if she is ever up there for any reason (usually carried up) she will wait at the top to be carried down. 

You say your apartment is quite small, I would imagine a ramp for getting on the sofa would take up quite a large footprint. Betty cannot get on our sofa without the use of a small footstool which she uses to get on and off. Although sheer determination has proven to me that she can if she REALLY wants to! 

They are stubborn and need clear boundaries from day 1, as long as you are consistant with them you shouldn't have many problems. I didn't have much of an issue with the housetraining part. She had the odd accident but generally picked it up quite well. Now she is 1yr, clean in the house and a little monkey! Wouldn't change her for the world....well, actually I would add a mute button!


----------



## JustJonathan (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks all for the info!

I've found two breeders with pups being available in January. 

One of them has two boys, however one has a umbilicle hernia apparently so selling cheaper. Sounds like something I'd rather not go ahead with their. 

The other seller has 3 boys.

In both cases both sellers are £800-£900 mark. Is this a good price?

Here is the lady I'm siding more with;

Beautiful Mini Dachshund puppies KC reg Chocolate/tan and Black/tan (silver dapple sold) Mum is a stunning silver dapple and dad a handsome chocolate.Dad has had full eye screening and is all clear and mum is hereditary clear with certificates to prove. Both parents have lovely temprements with other dogs and children. Our puppies are being bought up in our family home around our other dogs and children so will be very sociable. KC documents will be here ready to leave with the puppies. Will be vet checked, wormed and treated for flea's. Please research the breed if you have never owned one before as we only want the best homes for them. Ready New years day. £200 Deposit secures until then. 

This sounds very good to me due to full certificates, can see the parents, KC documents.

Anything in particular I should ask her for? She will be sending me pictures soon when she gets home.


----------



## JustJonathan (Dec 12, 2012)

The boats in january seem to be a big pain and can't get a viable one until the 13th/14th january in which case I may have to have the pup in portsmouth over night. (Wonder if I could find a pet-friendly b&b?).

Either that or put him on a plane, but I'm really dubious about this as with the boat he can stay in a crate in the car which I think would be far less stressful.


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

JustJonathan said:


> The boats in january seem to be a big pain and can't get a viable one until the 13th/14th january in which case I may have to have the pup in portsmouth over night. (Wonder if I could find a pet-friendly b&b?).
> 
> Either that or put him on a plane, but I'm really dubious about this as with the boat he can stay in a crate in the car which I think would be far less stressful.


If you can find a travel lodge, they are often (if not always) dog friendly - although you have to pay extra.

Have you talked to the breeder to see if they are willing and able to keep the pup until he's nearer 12 weeks (and that means them keeping up with the intense socialisation and training that he or she will need in that time)?

From what you've put about the breeder there, I would want to find out if they are KC assured breeders as well as the pups being registered; whether the pups come with endorsements (that mean if someone breeds from them without the breeders consent that the litter will not be able to be KC registered in order to discourage reckless breeding); why they choose to breed mum with one of their dogs (as it sounds as though both mum and dad live with them?) just to make sure that they did so with the pups best interest at heart and not just because dad was there and convenient (good breeders can travel to all over the country in order to mate their bitch with the best stud dog to compliment their girl); and just a personal preference but I don't like the fact that they want a deposit. I prefer a breeder that would rather you pull out at the last minute, than take the pup when unsure just because you've paid a deposit.

Good on you researching everything properly


----------



## JustJonathan (Dec 12, 2012)

Alice Childress said:


> If you can find a travel lodge, they are often (if not always) dog friendly - although you have to pay extra.
> 
> Have you talked to the breeder to see if they are willing and able to keep the pup until he's nearer 12 weeks (and that means them keeping up with the intense socialisation and training that he or she will need in that time)?
> 
> ...


Thanks! 

I'm still awaiting her email as she's out for dinner, she will be sending pictures and details and i'll be sure to ask her such questions.

The thing is, once i've paid a deposit and booked the flight to get the lil'chap, I definately won't be saying no. It's going to be a quick(ish) meeting however I will request to see both parents and as much paperwork as I possibly can.

The only way i'm going to be able to do this is by flying, I hear many people do this so I just hope the flight won't be too traumatic for a pup, although it's a very short flight from Southampton to here (about 40 minutes).


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

JustJonathan said:


> Thanks all for the info!
> 
> I've found two breeders with pups being available in January.
> 
> ...


My Dachshund cost his first owner £800, so it sounds about average. You can't tell anything from an advert. You need to see the puppies and parent(s), health certificates, check out the dogs on the KC website etc. Some tips on my Picking Your Perfect Puppy webpage http://www.brentwooddogtrainer.co.uk/prepurchase.php, which includes links to more info Kennel Club, RSPCA and Dogs Trust website.

If you're happy to share the link to the breeder's website if they've got one in a PM, I'll have a look.


----------



## JustJonathan (Dec 12, 2012)

BoredomBusters said:


> My Dachshund cost his first owner £800, so it sounds about average. You can't tell anything from an advert. You need to see the puppies and parent(s), health certificates, check out the dogs on the KC website etc. Some tips on my Picking Your Perfect Puppy webpage Boredom Busters - Picking Your Perfect Puppy, which includes links to more info Kennel Club, RSPCA and Dogs Trust website.
> 
> If you're happy to share the link to the breeder's website if they've got one in a PM, I'll have a look.


Hi there.

The problem I have is I need to fly over and collect, so it really will be a yes/no decision their and then, which is why i'm trying to get as much info as I can before I even consider booking the flights to get him. Hopefully as said he'll be OK in cargo for the flight.

Find puppies in U.K. for free, Find a breeder, Sell puppies for free is the lady i'm in touch with at present, however I have also got in touch with another lady who breeds and is a member of the kennel club at this URL

Litter Details


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

I thought you were in the States for some reason...

If you fly over, how likely is it that you would say 'no' once you'd seen the puppies, due to the cost of having to fly over a second time to look at a different litter? Most people can't say no when they've just driven a short distance once they see them. 

Would any reputable breeder let you put a tiny pup in a crate in a cargo hold? Sorry, but I wouldn't do that to a tiny puppy the day it leaves its family.


----------



## JustJonathan (Dec 12, 2012)

BoredomBusters said:


> I thought you were in the States for some reason...
> 
> If you fly over, how likely is it that you would say 'no' once you'd seen the puppies, due to the cost of having to fly over a second time to look at a different litter? Most people can't say no when they've just driven a short distance once they see them.
> 
> Would any reputable breeder let you put a tiny pup in a crate in a cargo hold? Sorry, but I wouldn't do that to a tiny puppy the day it leaves its family.


I see your point, which is honestly why I was trying to use the boat instead - however, the boat would mean it's on it's own for 3 hours in the car in it's crate.. and I sometimes think that VS a 40minute plane trip may be even?

I will however do what's best for the dog, it just means I have to spend a night somewhere with the pup and I thought that may not do it too good either (if I take the boat).. 2 days of unsettlement and traveling.

On the "seeing" them front, honestly.. if I didn't like what I saw I'd happily come back, I have no intention of funding someone who hasn't got the animals best interests at heart.

On the transport thing, many people here have to get their dogs this way (as we're on an island).


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Is it really a 40 min trip though? That might be flight time, but also loading, unloading etc.

A tiny pup should be okay to sleep for 3 hours, I've known people drive from one end of the UK to the other to collect pups, but being on an island I can see the problem and it's really the lesser of two evils. I think I'd prefer a stay overnight and the car I think, but you have to make your own decision. 

I can't comment on the two links as they don't have their own websites, but I'm not sure I'd trust someone on epupz... Have you tried Champdogs website? Or ask the owners of Dachshunds on this forum for their breeders? I wouldn't recommend mine, not because of any problems with the breeder, but I got Scamp 'second hand' so never saw them myself and as he's very fearful I think best avoid his lines, just in case.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

JustJonathan said:


> I see your point, which is honestly why I was trying to use the boat instead - however, the boat would mean it's on it's own for 3 hours in the car in it's crate.. and I sometimes think that VS a 40minute plane trip may be even?
> 
> I will however do what's best for the dog, it just means I have to spend a night somewhere with the pup and I thought that may not do it too good either (if I take the boat).. 2 days of unsettlement and traveling.
> 
> ...


I had to leave Rudi (my new pup) in the car in a crate on a very, very rough crossing to NI a few weeks ago. The crossing was horrendous and I spent the whole time worrying about the dogs (adult dog was in the car too, although had done a few smoother crossings). When I got to the car I expected horribly ill, stressed dogs. Turns out they were asleep . Prior to the ferry the dogs had made a 6 hour car journey without a problem - and just 30 minutes home from the ferry.

I hadn't seen the litter and the breeder chose the pup for us BUT I had met dam and sire on several prior occasions and knew the breeder as Kilo (adult dog) was from them.


----------



## JustJonathan (Dec 12, 2012)

Dogless said:


> I had to leave Rudi (my new pup) in the car in a crate on a very, very rough crossing to NI a few weeks ago. The crossing was horrendous and I spent the whole time worrying about the dogs (adult dog was in the car too, although had done a few smoother crossings). When I got to the car I expected horribly ill, stressed dogs. Turns out they were asleep . Prior to the ferry the dogs had made a 6 hour car journey without a problem - and just 30 minutes home from the ferry.
> 
> I hadn't seen the litter and the breeder chose the pup for us BUT I had met dam and sire on several prior occasions and knew the breeder as Kilo (adult dog) was from them.


Right, you've got me so paranoid about flying now that i'd rather not! 

I've managed to find a boat for the 29th December which would suit me as I'll be able to take the car, stay overnight in Poole then drive up to Hampshire, see the dogs if I like one bring him back for 10am check in. (Very early, but doable and very quickly alleviates any stress for the pup). Heck, even if I night-drive to Hampshire the night before. Easier for me.

I believe it'll take me about an hour and a half to go from Hampshire to Portsmouth, so I'd need to leave the owners house at 8.30am, I guess we'll see once they get in touch if they are flexible as well! 

EDIT - One thing I would ask, if I had to do this date... would the pup be ok for new years day being left for 3 hours in a crate at home? Or in a pen? We'll be heading out for NYD lunch you see, so need to make sure that's covered as well.

As well as this, I need to get him used to my parents cat but if it comes to it could take him to my parents and lock the cat out!


----------



## JustJonathan (Dec 12, 2012)

I have received an email from the breeder-registered on the KC website (bit more reputable I think).

Here are some pictures of the two boys she has;










She has said this in her response;

"We are asking £900 for the girls £850 for the silver dapple boy and £800 for the red dapple boy."

I have replied with the following;

_Hello there, they look lovely.

Can you tell me how far you are from Portsmouth/Poole area? The reason I ask this is because some people have expressed concern over having a young pup in cargo (im not entirely sure if the airliner will let me take him in a cabin with me) and if they dont Id prefer to bring the car over and come via boat for his own comfort...

A few questions as well from me;

Do you have any med records from the parents.... and what were their temperaments like? (If so, what records please).

Have you bred before.. if not, what reason did you breed these for?

Do you give any sort of insurance period should any problems arise?

What paperwork do you have? (As well as KC registered certs, I think you are a KC Breeder?).

When could I collect from?

Sorry for all the questions, I just need to make sure Im happy with coming over if required... one last one, is it easy enough to drive to you if I was to bring the car? I wouldnt want to drive too close to a major area if at all possible (by which I mean cities etc.)

Thanks very much,

Jonathan_


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Must admit I don't like the fact that she is asking different amounts for the pups - as she is asking more for the bitches and more for what is perhaps a more unusual colour (??) I presume that the pups aren't endorsed?


----------



## JustJonathan (Dec 12, 2012)

Dogless said:


> Must admit I don't like the fact that she is asking different amounts for the pups - as she is asking more for the bitches and more for what is perhaps a more unusual color (??) I presume that the pups aren't endorsed?


Not too sure, i'll hopefully find out more when she replies.

I thought that was the "Standard" for pup pricing.. to be honest, at least she's on the official KC website listed as a breeder (there are not many).

She's only 25mins from Gatwick, so I may inquire tomorrow if I'd be able to take the dog in the cabin on my lap on a BA flight or a FlyBE flight... if not, I will drive as I don't feel comfortable having a pup in cargo after previous comments.

Of course, all depends how I feel on how she comes back! I do like the bottom pup, though


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

JustJonathan said:


> I've managed to find a boat for the 29th December which would suit me as I'll be able to take the car, stay overnight in Poole then drive up to Hampshire, see the dogs if I like one bring him back for 10am check in. (Very early, but doable and very quickly alleviates any stress for the pup). Heck, even if I night-drive to Hampshire the night before. Easier for me.


Is this the breeder on epupz? I would personally avoid a breeder that needs to advertise on a free add, although I am sure there are some decent breeders on there, they will be few and far between.

Also, how old will the pup be if you get him on the 29th? If he's only 8 weeks you will need to make sure that someone can be at home with him while you are at work for a good while.

I also don't like the fact that the other breeder is selling them for different prices  To me, the way a breeder views animals is important to me in terms of who I am happy to support. Selling at different prices screams 'supply and demand' to me and is about making money. If all the pups were raised with the same love and care then they should all be the same price.

There may not be many kennel club registered litters available in the next few weeks, but finding a puppy from the right breeder does take time. If you have a look at the kennel club assured breeders nearest you and email them asking about their _next_ litter and if happy with them, getting on a waiting list, you may have to wait but that way you know you are supporting the right person. I've been on a waiting list since the beginning of the year to get my first pup and will have to travel along way as I just wasn't happy with any of the breeders closer to home.

I realise I sound a little negative  It's just you sound like someone that genuinely wants to what is best so I want to give you all the information!

Your email to them looks really good though. Asking all the right questions and not letting them get away with anything!


----------



## JustJonathan (Dec 12, 2012)

Alice Childress said:


> Is this the breeder on epupz? I would personally avoid a breeder that needs to advertise on a free add, although I am sure there are some decent breeders on there, they will be few and far between.
> 
> Also, how old will the pup be if you get him on the 29th? If he's only 8 weeks you will need to make sure that someone can be at home with him while you are at work for a good while.
> 
> ...


Hey  thanks.

The breeder I've emailed is actually from a listing directly from the official KC website. There are only about 6 in the area of England that would be easiiest for me to get on a boat and drive to

I realise that different amounts isn't a great sign, however I'm going to see what the lady comes back with on my questions. Ill also be checking age as I'd like a pup a bit older than 8 weeks. I'm going to only have about 1 and a half to 2 weeks off when I get a pup. But as said previously will happily pay for 2 weeks of puppy care after that as well... Then give at home in a pen and crate a try with the longest duration on his own beeping 4 hours 20 minutes. Then a 40 minute lunch break for a quick walk and play, then a 3 hour 10 minute gap before I'm home from work again.

Sorry to rabble on! Just explaining my thoughts to make sure all OK!


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

No offence but that is far too long for a pup to be alone for.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

JustJonathan said:


> Hey  thanks.
> 
> The breeder I've emailed is actually from a listing directly from the official KC website. There are only about 6 in the area of England that would be easiiest for me to get on a boat and drive to
> 
> ...


This is too long - 3 hours at the very most! I would prefer to do my puppy visits every 2 hours, but most people won't pay for 3 visits a day. I compromise with 3. And there's always mess to clear up. Always.

I don't drop down to one visit a day (ie every 4 hours or so) until puppies are 6 months or so. I won't take on clients who are out for more than 6 hours if they won't have 2 visits.


----------



## JustJonathan (Dec 12, 2012)

Oh? This wasn't mentioned earlier. I'd have thought 4 hiurs after pup being 16 weeks was ok? It would only be 4 hours in the morning, then after an hour lunch 3 hours.

Would you recommend sending the pup to care instead for a further 2 weeks?

So, get pup. 2 weeks off. Then send it to care for a further 4 weeks? Either that or get a visitor who can visit once between the 4 hours and longest it goes is 3?

Don't worry guys. If you recommend using leave a pup that long ill pay for its best interest. I've already decided agains a plane to transport him.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

JustJonathan said:


> Oh? This wasn't mentioned earlier. I'd have thought 4 hiurs after pup being 16 weeks was ok? It would only be 4 hours in the morning, then after an hour lunch 3 hours.
> 
> Would you recommend sending the pup to care instead for a further 2 weeks?
> 
> ...


Yes it was, I mentioned it yesterday in my first post to this thread.



BoredomBusters said:


> (TWO visits to a puppy for the time you are out, not one is best)


Personally I'm not a fan of daycare for puppies because I don't think they learn the right things, and could learn all the wrong things if the people running it don't understand dog behaviour and the consequences of allowing particularly toy breed puppies to mix with other dogs who might not be particularly well trained.

I would consider a pet sitter to be an essential part of the cost of your puppy. Don't forget how small your pup's bladder is going to be! A few people have already mentioned how difficult housetraining their Daxie was.


----------



## JustJonathan (Dec 12, 2012)

Apologies boredom I must have missed it with info overload.

I do have a petsitters who walks dogs and has her own, she comes to look after my parrot when I'm away and has for for years so I can trust her.

Would 4 weeks of her visitin between the 4 hour part of the day be sufficient after I spend 2 weeks off with the pup? 

This would mean a longest period of 3 hours for him, with a visit from me and another visit from the pet sitter in between 4 hour period.

I'm not bothered about cost I just didn't fully understand the visits required. I'm happy to pay if required as its my little man well be talking about!


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Well, as I said, I do up to 6 months, but if you've got an experienced pet sitter on hand she would be able to advise you as she'll know you and pup best.


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

Hmm yeah, if the pup has to be left at all, then personally I'd want him to be AT LEAST 5 months before he is was ever left for 4 hours and then another 3 in one day. Hence, I think your idea of getting a pup at 12 weeks would help a lot as you then have one less month to worry about. Even then with you taking a few weeks off, you'd need a dog sitter/friend/family in every day for a good while. If you want to get a pup at 8 weeks though remember that this will add another month of expenses. Once he is 5 months+ the pen idea and day care a few days a week is the next best option. 

Make sure you work up to him being left for that long though and don't suddenly just disappear


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

JustJonathan said:


> Apologies boredom I must have missed it with info overload.
> 
> I do have a petsitters who walks dogs and has her own, she comes to look after my parrot when I'm away and has for for years so I can trust her.
> *
> ...


Personally, no I don't think this is enough. As I said on the first page, young pups need constant attention and things like house training mean someone needs to be there to take him outside every 30 minutes-hour. If you are getting him at 8 weeks, then he'd only be 10 when you went back to work and really too young in my opinion to be left for even just 3 hours. I'd want someone in with him all day to dog sit while he was that tiny.

Again, if you did go for an older pup of nearer 12 weeks, then you'll have one less month of paying for this.

If you could get him at 12 weeks, take two weeks off, and then get a full time dog sitter for another 2, that would take the pup to 4 months - I'd want that as an absolute minimum for the pup to have almost constant care. Maybe by 4 months you could leave him with your pet sitter only popping in for an hour (although the longer the better) to break up the 4 hour slot if needs must.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

BoredomBusters said:


> Personally I'm not a fan of daycare for puppies because I don't think they learn the right things, and could learn all the wrong things if the people running it don't understand dog behaviour and the consequences of allowing particularly toy breed puppies to mix with other dogs who might not be particularly well trained..


you've just reminded me of something someone told me happened at their doggy daycare. A small breed puppy who was killed coz a larger dog stood on it and broke its spine. Im not sure I would trust any of my little guys to mix with other dogs unless they were all the same size or I was with them!


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

catz4m8z said:


> you've just reminded me of something someone told me happened at their doggy daycare. A small breed puppy who was killed coz a larger dog stood on it and broke its spine. Im not sure I would trust any of my little guys to mix with other dogs unless they were all the same size or I was with them!


Oh no that's terrible!   We have mostly small to medium dogs here, so they are much the same size. The times we have larger breeds they are fully supervised or separated. Usually they are only in the same place when asleep, not playing.


----------



## sillysausagedog (Nov 5, 2012)

My miniature dachshund is now 18 weeks, I got him at 8 weeks. I worked hard at crate training him in the beginning and he likes his crate, but he only goes in it for up to three hours twice per week, and for maybe an hour another couple of times a week. On one day per week for about a month because of my schedule he had to go in his crate for three hours, had an hour's break with me, then had to go back in for two hours, and I felt terribly guilty because I'm sure he didn't want to go back in. If your dog is going to be on his own for so many hours, even with a break, I really question whether your lifestyle is suitable for owning a dog right now. Mini dachshunds form a strong bond with their owner, and he will want to be with you. 

I know that you won't listen to this because you've got your heart set on getting a dog, but if I was in your circumstances I wouldn't.


----------



## JustJonathan (Dec 12, 2012)

I've been knocked back a bit by the current breeder as he may not be able to provide an medical info on the dad. If this is the case ill be going through a fully registered breeder in any event rather than one jilt on the KC Website.

I will try and get him at 12 weeks, however full time care is not viable once I'm back to work unless he can be with other dogs. It's going to have to be 2 visits durin the day for 5-6 weeks OR at day care with other dogs as I don't have any family to watch him 24/7.


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

JustJonathan said:


> I've been knocked back a bit by the current breeder as he may not be able to provide an medical info on the dad. If this is the case ill be going through a fully registered breeder in any event rather than one jilt on the KC Website.
> 
> I will try and get him at 12 weeks, however full time care is not viable once I'm back to work unless he can be with other dogs. It's going to have to be 2 visits durin the day for 5-6 weeks OR at day care with other dogs as I don't have any family to watch him 24/7.


I just don't think even a 14 week old pup should be alone that long and definitely not a 10 week old! Personally if that's the only options, would put him in doggy daycare. I know others are worried about it but as long as you research a lot and find one you trust it should be Ok. For example, the local doggy daycare around my way is just a family that takes your dog in for the day and treats him as their own and only has a few dogs each day in their care. Although this might be more expensive than a big doggy daycare, it would still be less expensive than having a pet sitter in your home all day.

Another bonus of getting him at 12 weeks will be that by then he will be fully vaccinated, hence can go to daycare with other dogs if needed. Whereas at 10 weeks he still wouldn't have had all his jabs yet.

If you really cannot get full time care for him (for a month or so) once you are back at work then you should absolutely rule out an 8 week old as 10 weeks is far far too young to be left for a lot of the day.

There are ways to make it work with a 12 week old pup though 

I'm still not sure what a fully registered breeder is in Jersey  But as I said before, licensed breeders in England are just big breeders ie puppy farms are licensed breeders. So obviously a big no no if that's what you mean. Not all KC breeders are good, but all good breeders are with the KC (in my opinion). So the kc website is still the best way to go 

One of the reason I was wary of them selling pups at different prices - it suggests they are in it for the money - which in turn suggests that other areas will not be up to standard either.


----------



## Mrsk9 (Dec 18, 2011)

To be honest I wouldn't let you take one of my pups. Even though you are listening to everyone's advice and trying to limit how long he would be on his own. They are so loving I know if I go out for 3 hours in between being at home all week, when I get home I'm mobbed, but then to be left again that day I think is far too much and then again the next day! The pup would be neurotic thinking you were going to leave him again. 

I personally think you should look at rehoming an older Daxie. 
Just my opinion not meaning to burst your bubble as you sound so excited at getting a pup. 

Mrsk9


----------



## JustJonathan (Dec 12, 2012)

Alice Childress said:


> I just don't think even a 14 week old pup should be alone that long and definitely not a 10 week old! Personally if that's the only options, would put him in doggy daycare. I know others are worried about it but as long as you research a lot and find one you trust it should be Ok. For example, the local doggy daycare around my way is just a family that takes your dog in for the day and treats him as their own and only has a few dogs each day in their care. Although this might be more expensive than a big doggy daycare, it would still be less expensive than having a pet sitter in your home all day.
> 
> Another bonus of getting him at 12 weeks will be that by then he will be fully vaccinated, hence can go to daycare with other dogs if needed. Whereas at 10 weeks he still wouldn't have had all his jabs yet.
> 
> ...


Well I've managed to get myself a pup who will be 11 to 12 weeks old when I get him (haven't worked dates out yet). Hes coming from a KC registered breeder that has won awards and the breeder will give him to me with a puppy pack, pedigree docs, KC docs, medical docs etc and has confirmed will give with parent docs too.

That sorts the age problem a little and if I can get him when I want I'll have 3weeks off with him initially, not 2. Then ill be arranging 2 visits per day or some sort of day care which I need to look up more on.

Either way, can't wait and am going shopping today!!


----------



## SHC (Aug 6, 2012)

Aw, mini dachshunds are great. Although mine is the most stubborn dog I have ever known!


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

catz4m8z said:


> you've just reminded me of something someone told me happened at their doggy daycare. A small breed puppy who was killed coz a larger dog stood on it and broke its spine. Im not sure I would trust any of my little guys to mix with other dogs unless they were all the same size or I was with them!


This is so true.

Not all, but quite a lot of places see the money first, they cran in too many dogs with too few people and a lot are recipes for disaster imo.

Reading some google reviews leaves little to be desired too, some places not telling the owners the dog has been seriously hurt!


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mrsk9 said:


> To be honest I wouldn't let you take one of my pups. Even though you are listening to everyone's advice and trying to limit how long he would be on his own. They are so loving I know if I go out for 3 hours in between being at home all week, when I get home I'm mobbed, but then to be left again that day I think is far too much and then again the next day! The pup would be neurotic thinking you were going to leave him again.
> 
> I personally think you should look at rehoming an older Daxie.
> Just my opinion not meaning to burst your bubble as you sound so excited at getting a pup.
> ...


if i leave my lot for a hour (when i go for my driving lesson) i get mobbed by dai, dinky & daniel, plus daniel has a habbit of screaming when i leave he usually settles but as i'm usually home all day with them he just screams when i leave (also at other dogs while out walking) but when i get home then they know i'm home to stay and am not going out again  also i normally take the 3 with me when i go to town but lately they have been left home (max 2-3 hours once a week) but i always feel guilty when locking the door as i leave


----------



## JustJonathan (Dec 12, 2012)

emmaviolet said:


> This is so true.
> 
> Not all, but quite a lot of places see the money first, they cran in too many dogs with too few people and a lot are recipes for disaster imo.
> 
> Reading some Google reviews leaves little to be desired too, some places not telling the owners the dog has been seriously hurt!


Luckily as I live in Jersey I'm not too worried about things like this.. the island is small enough to know if a company is bad, and I've been recommended by a few people the doggie day care so I'll see how it goes.

Right now it's a choice of doggie day care so the dog gets all day with company (but also other, bigger dogs) or a pet sitter visiting as well as me going home for lunch between work hours.

I'll be getting the dog hopefully before new years day, keeping it with me at all times. I'll then be off until at least the 16th January... so don't need to panic about what to do just yet... I'll be going out soon today to start buying doggie bits... so.. thinking of the below so far;

Chew Toys
Play Pen (for when i'm out, to keep him safe)
Mesh baby gate for stairs.
Puppy Treats
Bed/dog couch of some sort.
Shampoo

... Is there anything else I should consider having before I get him?

Also, although I'll be getting full vaccinated and med records etc.. I'm guessing it's a very good idea to get a vet appointment booked ASAP? Just so he can be checked by a vet I know?


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

JustJonathan said:


> I'll be getting the dog hopefully before new years day, keeping it with me at all times. I'll then be off until at least the 16th January... so don't need to panic about what to do just yet...


TBH I wouldn't even consider a puppy until you have a plan all finalised about who will be looking after him when.

What if you get the puppy and then realise the daycare etc are not very good when you view them?

I really don't know why you are getting a puppy of a companion breed and then leaving it all day.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

JustJonathan said:


> Luckily as I live in Jersey I'm not too worried about things like this.. the island is small enough to know if a company is bad, and I've been recommended by a few people the doggie day care so I'll see how it goes.
> 
> Right now it's a choice of doggie day care so the dog gets all day with company (but also other, bigger dogs) or a pet sitter visiting as well as me going home for lunch between work hours.
> 
> ...


I would get a vet check ASAP; it may be in your contract to get one within a certain amount of time - say 48hrs.

Find out what the breeder is feeding and get some; if you plan to change the food I would leave it until pup is well and truly settled and do so gradually.

Food and water bowls.

Collar, tag and lead.

Biological washing powder or one of the sprays to clean up any areas where pup has toiletted.


----------



## IzzyTwig (Jan 18, 2008)

Dog towel
Poo bags
Brush for grooming

Useful things to have. And a warm coat for you when you have to toilet train outside in this cold weather.


----------



## JustJonathan (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks guys. I've added those!

On the "don't know why you're gettin one front" unfortunately I do have to work to make ends meat and I don't want to wait till retirement to get a companion... Ill do my best for him and deal with problems if they arise.. On the doggie care front, BOTH are reputable it's just personal choice for me which I'd prefer.

I think getting him into a routine of k peon ill be out a bit is the way to do it... I've read up on this and believe I can do a good job with the plan set out. As said ill also be makin sure I can go home at lunch EVERY day.


----------



## Ariana1985 (Oct 26, 2012)

I haven't seen any das hounds in my area for such a long time and they are fab breed congratulations ;-)
Also make sure your home is puppy proofed inside and out-no stuff lying around tha pup can easily chew or knock down (cables ,ornaments) or any small gaps in the fence covered 
It's best to book pup for a vet check ,I done this with mine


----------

